# FL Breeder Recommendations



## Gary_Cfl (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello all! Im new to the forum here and looking into choosing a breeder for a new puppy. I have searched other posts regarding Fl breeders and there wasnt much. I have been in contact with Southern Wind K9 and The Lords Shepherds. I was hoping to find someone who may have had experience with either or could make a recommendation on another. I'm looking for a GSD as a family pet first and foremost. I would much rather prefer a breeder that would be able to match a puppy to my family. I have found that some dont seem too interested in doing the matching for me and simply want me to pick one. Any advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Gary


----------



## kawasakirider23 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey Gary! Im also looking for a family oriented GSD in south florida. I may possible train her for protection at one point but not sure yet. I like you have been doing a lot of research and having trouble finding a good fit. I found one really good breeder it was Southern Import K9. She was very helpful and i even went to check out some of her puppies. After meeting the mother i wasn't very impressed with them. They seemed a little to shy for me. But again she was very helpful and actually educated me unlike some of the other breeders i have spoken with. Hopefully this site helps and we can find our dogs!!


----------



## Gary_Cfl (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I have yet to drive over but I did finally speak with her on the phone today. I was hoping to make the 2.5 hour drive over on Saturday but she says she will be leaving for NY to judge a dog show tommorrow. Everything I have seen says people are happy with her and her pups. She says that she has 2 pups that she feels would fit my family. I considered making a deposit on one and having the choice of taking one when I visit or to transfer it to her next litter. I was only considering it based on her reviews. With your feedback I am thinking maybe not. Let me know if you find anyone decent. Im located here in Brevard County along the Space Coast.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Like both of you I searched all over Florida and had zero luck. I wasn't impressed with anything I found for one reason or another. I opened up to the idea of having a pup shipped and I couldn't be happier. Just an idea for if all else fails. Good luck in your search


----------



## Gary_Cfl (Jun 21, 2017)

Mind telling me the name of the breeder you went with?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Jill Doherty at Tetiaroa German Shepherds has a litter and is in Florida

https://m.facebook.com/VonDerTetiaroaGermanShepherdDogs/


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also ck with Betty at Little River Canine


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you want to stay away from this "I have found that some dont seem too interested in doing the matching for me and simply want me to pick one"

that indicates that they don't care about you, and they don't care about the dog . They do care about a sale,
but you aren't buying a jar of jelly or jam to spread on your morning toast . 

If one forum member went to one of the breeders and felt they were too shy, whether the adults , but especially the pups -pups should be outgoing and "naive" friendly , then write them off.

If you go to a web site and see a super convenient "buy now" one click sales feature offering multiple methods for payment - credit / pay pal etc . I would exit the site so fast the internet might break.

at that point all the hobby and passion and blah blah blah evaporate -- you're a puppy-farmer 

what have you been looking at so far ? American bred dogs, West German show , working ,


----------



## Gary_Cfl (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for the two recommendations. I will look into Tetiaroa German Shepherds. Little River Canine looks like they don't breed anymore, according to their Facebook page. I haven't focused my search on any line in particular, just interested in finding the right match for my family. I think they are all great. Line, color or gender doesn't matter. Just the right match. I'm not looking to do anything specific with the new pup, outside of normal obedience training. Just a family companion. My previous dog was purchased from a pet store/mill. I did not know any better. While I loved her to death and I'm sure I made several mistakes along the way training her, she just had such an extremely high drive for me and was extremely stubborn. Not matter how much I tried, even with professional help, she had some of the same characteristics to her last breath. I hope I am little more wiser at this point in my life and I want to set myself up for the best chance at success this time. Have been researching the breed for the past few months and now looking for a breeder. Thanks for all the help everyone. It is much appreciated!


----------



## K9Christine (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Gary,

I have a 7 month old female from the Lords Shepherds. She has been the absolute easiest puppy I have ever owned or trained. I am also a professional trainer and have worked with countless GSD puppies, so I have been particularly impressed with the quality of dogs they are breeding. 

The first thing that stood out to me was the ease of potty training. Stacey does not use pee pads, rather the puppies are trained on grass (real and fake I believe) right from the start. I always encourage my clients to ask about this if they are buying from a breeder because weaning a puppy off a potty pad can be a hassle for any owners - and sometimes it really complicates the process of house breaking. Vayda has been an absolute breeze.

Secondly, I am really not even sure what Stacey does to discourage mouthing, but whatever she does it works. I can count the times on one hand that Vayda has been mouthy, even as a young pup. Contrast this to other GSD pups I work with who go through long, persistent phases of mouthing on people. I thought that perhaps I just got especially lucky with my pup, but I have seen the same experience featured in the testimonials of her other buyers. 

Third, Vayda was already experienced and comfortable in a crate when she came to me at 8 weeks, and could sit and stay. Stacey puts in a lot of work with her pups to prime them for training before they go out to their new homes.

Fourth, and most importantly, temperament. Vayda is such a sweet, loving and attentive dog. She is very easy going with new people and gets along well with dogs of all sizes. Her working lines give her solid nerves and a wonderful sense of curiosity and desire to learn. I knew when I got her that I wanted a female, and Stacey allowed me to do temperament testing with the females available so I could get my ideal match. She is very willing to help match puppies to their ideal owners. With consistent leadership, structure and daily training, she has become a truly fantastic pet and companion. I have worked with GSDs from many breeders in Florida, never have I been as impressed as I am with The Lords Shepherds. That's my two cents! Feel free to PM or email me if you have any more questions or want pictures of her


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

von Calvo in Miami check them out. 

https://voncalvo.com/

https://www.facebook.com/Von-Calvo-German-Shepherds-Inc-262184090522384/


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You and Kawasaki should both get out and see as many dogs and meet as many people as you can before you settle on anyone's puppies Gary. It'll give you a better idea of what they mean when when they tell you something. One person's perfect match is someone else's nightmare.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Stacy has her waiting list shut down til late 2018. Sad face....


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Stacy is not a breeder I'd purchase from, anyway! A smart breeder does NOT cross pet quality American show line dogs with German working lines. That is ASKING for problems!


----------



## bobgailey1 (Jun 27, 2014)

This is merely an opinion. There is nothing wrong if you know your lines and know how to go about doing it period.


----------



## Jessica Tempel (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi Gary! I first want to commend you in your efforts for taking the time to research different breeders and finding one that fits your specific needs. I am a local dog trainer that focuses on canine psychology. I have worked with many of Stacy’s dogs over the past 5+ years. Her dogs are very calm, low energy which makes them a perfect addition to the family. The majority of her dogs I have worked with were for a family pet however, I have done service training as well. I have trained her pups for allergy detection, assisting a quadriplegic, search and rescue, and even seizure detention. Not only do they pick up on the training quickly but they are also eager to learn and work for their owners. If you have any questions please don’t hesitate to contact me (407)489-1656. You are also welcome to look at my Facebook page (Jessica Tempel or Don’t Shoot Your Dog) where I have posted pictures and videos of some of her dogs in training. Many blessing on your search.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

this is an old thread. 



ADMIN


----------

